# What are you doing to conserver energy?



## Charles_Main

I think we all can agree, we need to use less energy. I am for drilling here, and for alternative fuels, But I think the quickest way for us to make a difference is to simply use less energy. 

So far I have.

Replaced every light bulb in my house with energy efficient bulbs.

Installed a tank less hot water heater.

Talked the wife into using cloths lines to dry cloths when ever possible.

Parked my 95 dodge truck and taken to only driving my Saturn.

Only installed 1 of 3 window Air conditioners. (only one I installed was in the babies room. She sleeps much better with it, and it is only on when it is very hot, and she is trying to sleep)

Allowed my lawn to turn brown and die from lack of watering.

Cut my driving by nearly 50% compared to previous years (Normally I put about 15000 a year on the Saturn alone, so far this year only 3800 miles on it)

Been much more vigilant about making sure lights are not on needlessly, Shut the computer off when ever I am not at it.

I am also looking into installing Solar panels on my roof, not sure how much this will help in Northern Michigan but I am looking into it.

I know it is not much, but it is something.

So what have you done so far to use less?


----------



## Charles_Main

14 views and no responses? where are you global warming alarmist now, what are you doing  to cut back ?


----------



## jillian

I've been driving less and going shorter distances. And when I drive, I'm really trying not to be a leadfoot. Turning off lights when not being used is a biggie, too. Not running water unnecessarily. (I know that isn't energy, per se, but it is conservation).


----------



## Charles_Main

jillian said:


> I've been driving less and going shorter distances. And when I drive, I'm really trying not to be a leadfoot. Turning off lights when not being used is a biggie, too. Not running water unnecessarily. (I know that isn't energy, per se, but it is conservation).



it is energy too, most water uses an electric pump to get to where it is going. Even if it is city water, somewhere there are pumps running.

Good for you Jillian, like I said my lawn is dead and brown cause I wont let the wife water it


----------



## jillian

Charles_Main said:


> it is energy too, most water uses an electric pump to get to where it is going. Even if it is city water, somewhere there are pumps running.
> 
> Good for you Jillian, like I said my lawn is dead and brown cause I wont let the wife water it



We water the terrace garden. (of course, it's just a few flower pots and some herbs for the bunny).


----------



## dilloduck

Charles_Main said:


> 14 views and no responses? where are you global warming alarmist now, what are you doing  to cut back ?



Maybe the alarmists turned off their 'puters to save energy ?? If one was really serious about it wouldn't that be a great idea?


----------



## Glori.B

dilloduck said:


> Maybe the alarmists turned off their 'puters to save energy ?? If one was really serious about it wouldn't that be a great idea?



naaaaaaaah!


----------



## Toro

When my wife is away, I turn off the air conditioner in the house during the day when I'm at work.  I used to let it run so my dog could stay cool, but no more.  I've decided to sacrifice in the name of the national interest.


----------



## dilloduck

Glori.B said:


> naaaaaaaah!



Well where the hell are they then dammit? Charles is feeling a bit ignored. Me ? I just dont buy anything I don't need. Best way in the world to conserve. It would kill our economy if everyone did it but that's not really the point is it.


----------



## Gunny

jillian said:


> We water the terrace garden. (of course, it's just a few flower pots and some herbs for the bunny).



"Herbs" for the bunny.  Yeah, right.


----------



## Glori.B

GunnyL said:


> "Herbs" for the bunny.  Yeah, right.



LOL indulge the poor bunny...


----------



## dilloduck

Glori.B said:


> LOL indulge the poor bunny...



bull--put that bunny in a wheel to run the blender or something. No free rides when it comes to saving the planet !!


----------



## Charles_Main

Damn I was hoping this thread would be a bit more constructive


----------



## Wow

I have reduced my gasoline consumption by 60% (Internet). I have reduced 80% of the paper in my business (Computer).
My home has the latest insulating materials. 
20% of my energy comes from nuclear power. I read that another 15% of power will be coming from wind farms and the expanded nuclear plant.

It's obvious, I do not live in a Liberal state.


----------



## Article 15

I'm marrying into an Amish community.


----------



## DeeJ1971

Charles_Main said:


> I think we all can agree, we need to use less energy. I am for drilling here, and for alternative fuels, But I think the quickest way for us to make a difference is to simply use less energy.
> 
> So far I have.
> 
> Replaced every light bulb in my house with energy efficient bulbs.
> 
> Installed a tank less hot water heater.
> 
> Talked the wife into using cloths lines to dry cloths when ever possible.
> 
> Parked my 95 dodge truck and taken to only driving my Saturn.
> 
> Only installed 1 of 3 window Air conditioners. (only one I installed was in the babies room. She sleeps much better with it, and it is only on when it is very hot, and she is trying to sleep)
> 
> Allowed my lawn to turn brown and die from lack of watering.
> 
> Cut my driving by nearly 50% compared to previous years (Normally I put about 15000 a year on the Saturn alone, so far this year only 3800 miles on it)
> 
> Been much more vigilant about making sure lights are not on needlessly, Shut the computer off when ever I am not at it.
> 
> I am also looking into installing Solar panels on my roof, not sure how much this will help in Northern Michigan but I am looking into it.
> 
> I know it is not much, but it is something.
> 
> So what have you done so far to use less?




And all of what you've done will not make up for the one illegal that crossed our border in the time it took you to type out the measures you've taken. The illegal that will buy some sort of car, live in govt subsidized housing, consume energy, produce waste, and probably produce at-least 4 children.


----------



## DeeJ1971

To answer the question, instead of buying the new mustang I wanted, I bought a much more fuel efficient econo-box. We go to great lengths to drive the econo-box almost everywhere and try to keep the Yukon XL for pulling our toy hauler for camping trips with the dirtbikes. We take more local trips rather than far from home, and have reduced our discretionary spending significantly.

So we have one fuel efficient car and one non-efficient one but if we traded them both in for 2 prius hybrids, it wouldn't make up for the 3 illegals that would cross our borders in the time it would take us to fill out the paperwork on our new cars. 

As long as my govt doesn't feel the problem is serious enough to warrant trying to reduce the number of people coming here to increase the size of their carbon footprint, I'm not going to reduce my carbon footprint anymore than I already have.


----------



## Skull Pilot

those compact fluorescent are not environmental panacea.  Just look at the clean up guidelines.

http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partners/promotions/change_light/downloads/Fact_Sheet_Mercury.pdf

How should I clean up a broken fluorescent bulb?
Because CFLs contain a small amount of mercury, EPA recommends the following clean-up and disposal
guidelines:
1. Before Clean-up: Air Out the Room
&#61623; Have people and pets leave the room, and don't let anyone walk through the breakage area on their way out.
&#61623; Open a window and leave the room for 15 minutes or more.
&#61623; Shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system, if you have one.
2. Clean-Up Steps for Hard Surfaces
&#61623; Carefully scoop up glass fragments and powder using stiff paper or cardboard and place them in a glass jar with
metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a sealed plastic bag.
&#61623; Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass pieces and powder.
&#61623; Wipe the area clean with damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes. Place towels in the glass jar or plastic bag.
&#61623; Do not use a vacuum or broom to clean up the broken bulb on hard surfaces.
3. Clean-up Steps for Carpeting or Rug:
&#61623; Carefully pick up glass fragments and place them in a glass jar with metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a
sealed plastic bag.
&#61623; Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder.
&#61623; If vacuuming is needed after all visible materials are removed, vacuum the area where the bulb was broken.
&#61623; Remove the vacuum bag (or empty and wipe the canister), and put the bag or vacuum debris in a sealed plastic
bag.
4. Clean-up Steps for Clothing, Bedding, etc.:
&#61623; If clothing or bedding materials come in direct contact with broken glass or mercury-containing powder from inside
the bulb that may stick to the fabric, the clothing or bedding should be thrown away. Do not wash such clothing or
bedding because mercury fragments in the clothing may contaminate the machine and/or pollute sewage.
&#61623; You can, however, wash clothing or other materials that have been exposed to the mercury vapor from a broken
CFL, such as the clothing you are wearing when you cleaned up the broken CFL, as long as that clothing has not
come into direct contact with the materials from the broken bulb.
&#61623; If shoes come into direct contact with broken glass or mercury-containing powder from the bulb, wipe them off
with damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes. Place the towels or wipes in a glass jar or plastic bag for
disposal.
5. Disposal of Clean-up Materials
&#61623; Immediately place all clean-up materials outdoors in a trash container or protected area for the next normal trash
pickup.
&#61623; Wash your hands after disposing of the jars or plastic bags containing clean-up materials.
&#61623; Check with your local or state government about disposal requirements in your specific area. Some states do not
allow such trash disposal. Instead, they require that broken and unbroken mercury-containing bulbs be taken to a
local recycling center.
6. Future Cleaning of Carpeting or Rug: Air Out the Room During and After Vacuuming
&#61623; The next several times you vacuum, shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system and open a
window before vacuuming.
&#61623; Keep the central heating/air conditioning system shut off and the window open for at least 15 minutes after
vacuuming is completed.


All that to clean up a broken "green" light bulb??????

Now you know as well as I that 99% of people won't dispose of these bulbs "properly" so all that extra mercury will just end up in the local landfill


----------



## Ravi

I stopped being afraid of fluorescent bulbs, which have been around for what, a century--and haven't managed to destroy the world yet.


----------



## manifold

Charles_Main said:


> ...like I said my lawn is dead and brown cause I wont let the wife water it



And just think of all the gas you're saving by not having to mow it now.


----------



## Annie

I'm driving much less in the summer, but the end of August will cause usage to go up again, it's over 20 miles each way to school and no public trans.

Nearly all my lights have been switch to the new ones, though I must say, I don't like the light. Too dull, even with 'larger illume equivalency.'

We recycle all that we can.

Donate lightly used clothes, appliances, books, etc.

Haven't used air conditioning once this summer, my kids hate me.

Try to 'buy local foods.' 

Have used the crock pot more than the grill this summer.

My association waters the lawn and plants. *shrug*

If I need just a quart of milk or loaf of bread, I walk the 2 miles to get it and home again, (Problem, sometimes I get there and start buying, have to call a kid up to get the groceries.  )

Not running dishwasher or clothes washer without 'full loads.'


----------



## Charles_Main

manifold said:


> And just think of all the gas you're saving by not having to mow it now.



Wrong, electric mower  

but I have saved some time and electricity


----------



## Zoomie1980

Kathianne said:


> I'm driving much less in the summer, but the end of August will cause usage to go up again, it's over 20 miles each way to school and no public trans.
> 
> Nearly all my lights have been switch to the new ones, though I must say, I don't like the light. Too dull, even with 'larger illume equivalency.'
> 
> We recycle all that we can.
> 
> Donate lightly used clothes, appliances, books, etc.
> 
> Haven't used air conditioning once this summer, my kids hate me.
> 
> Try to 'buy local foods.'
> 
> Have used the crock pot more than the grill this summer.
> 
> My association waters the lawn and plants. *shrug*
> 
> If I need just a quart of milk or loaf of bread, I walk the 2 miles to get it and home again, (Problem, sometimes I get there and start buying, have to call a kid up to get the groceries.  )
> 
> Not running dishwasher or clothes washer without 'full loads.'



If it were up to me I'd not use air at all, but the wife would divorce me.  Except when she in the the car with me, I have never turned the air on once.  And yes, here it gets over 100 once in a while and usually up near 90 most days.

We use the new bulbs.

Got an SUV but it's a four cyl.

I finnally broke down and watered the grass for the first time this summer.  It's been reasonably rainy but it's been two weeks and it's dieing nd I don't want to reseed the thing from scratch

I will buy a residential wind turbine when the come down.

And an electric car


----------



## editec

You mean recently? A lot of what we can do I did a long time ago to converse money more than because I was thinking about the environment

I stopped keeping my computer on if I'm not going back to it in five minutes or less.

I'm turning off the taps instead of letting them run when I'd doing the dishes.

I'm taking shorter showers.

I've moved my office into the house from the shedquarters I used to have to heat and light.

I'm driving even less than the 6,000 miles I drove a year for the last decade or so.

None of these things will reap me or the environment especially huge bennies, but they're something.

There is a diminished return to conservation once you've eliminated the really big energy wastinghabits we probably all had at one time.

All really larger conservative moves will cost a lot of money in the short run, and the bennies come over the longer run, so they're not likely to happen this year.


----------



## DiamondDave

1) I use fluorescent bulbs everywhere except my family room and bedroom, in the winter. I have SAD and need to use 'natural light' bulbs when there is less sunlight.
2) Engine improvements on my vehicles for better mileage.
3) Ride the motorcycle as primary transportation except when I have the kids and the weather does not permit riding it.
4) Use a programmable thermostat to not waste heat or AC when I am not in the house.
5) Research the most economical vehicle in the class that I need or want, when looking to purchase a new vehicle.


and a few more things

Also.. recycling does not really save energy.... it saves resources


----------



## Chris

I only mow the lawn every two weeks.

Oh.....wait.......

That's because I'm lazy.


----------



## Charles_Main

Kirk said:


> I only mow the lawn every two weeks.
> 
> Oh.....wait.......
> 
> That's because I'm lazy.



I make my wife and kids cut the lawn with nail clippers for the same reason!


----------



## wihosa

I'm an environmentalist from the days it was known as the 'ecology' movement.

I've always driven fuel efficient vehicles, never owned a vehicle with a V-8 engine even the truck I drive for work (I'm a building contractor). Checked my tire pressure the other day thanks to Baeak Obama's reminder (he's already making a difference, ha ha).

I don't have air conditioning in my home. We keep quite cool thanks to super insulation (approx. R50) in the roof, exposed hard flooring over concrete slab (for thermal mass) and use of fans to exhaust warm air and bring in cool air at night.

We don't use any incandescent lighting and we recycle everything we can.

I'd love to install PV panels on the roof but can't afford it . We need to spur production of PV panels so competition will drive the cost down.

Legislation requiring new buildings to produce a percentage of their electrical usage, say 10%, would create a large market for PV. Market forces would take over from there. Would also need to require electricity providers to install two way metering upon request.


----------



## Alpha1

Charles_Main said:


> I think we all can agree, we need to use less energy. I am for drilling here, and for alternative fuels, But I think the quickest way for us to make a difference is to simply use less energy.
> 
> So far I have.
> 
> Replaced every light bulb in my house with energy efficient bulbs.
> 
> Installed a tank less hot water heater.
> 
> Talked the wife into using cloths lines to dry cloths when ever possible.
> 
> Parked my 95 dodge truck and taken to only driving my Saturn.
> 
> Only installed 1 of 3 window Air conditioners. (only one I installed was in the babies room. She sleeps much better with it, and it is only on when it is very hot, and she is trying to sleep)
> 
> Allowed my lawn to turn brown and die from lack of watering.
> 
> Cut my driving by nearly 50% compared to previous years (Normally I put about 15000 a year on the Saturn alone, so far this year only 3800 miles on it)
> 
> Been much more vigilant about making sure lights are not on needlessly, Shut the computer off when ever I am not at it.
> 
> I am also looking into installing Solar panels on my roof, not sure how much this will help in Northern Michigan but I am looking into it.
> 
> I know it is not much, but it is something.
> 
> So what have you done so far to use less?



You guys need to send Al Gore a letter ...tell him how you are personally doing without so he can heat his Olympic pool and continue to use 20 times the normal amount of electricity that normal households use ... he'll be so proud of you, as he laughs his ass off at your stupidity and gullibility....

Royalty loves nothing better than stupid peasants....


----------



## Charles_Main

Alpha1 said:


> You guys need to send Al Gore a letter ...tell him how you are personally doing without so he can heat his Olympic pool and continue to use 20 times the normal amount of electricity that normal households use ... he'll be so proud of you, as he laughs his ass off at your stupidity and gullibility....
> 
> Royalty loves nothing better than stupid peasants....



I could care less what that asshole AL GORE is doing, Clearly he is a hypocritical asshole. I do what I do because I can, not because AL the Asshole Gore wants me to.


----------



## random3434

Alpha1 said:


> Royalty loves nothing better than stupid peasants....





Then they must REALLY, REALLY, REALLY Love YOU!


----------



## wihosa

You guys do realize that the "twenty times the normal amount of electricity" includes all the power for his office and office staff.

Oh never mind, why spoil a good righty urban myth.


----------



## AllieBaba

I quit blow drying my hair.
Well, I did that before, but it's a good one.
I drive much, MUCH less than I did...and living out in the boonies, that really has an impact on our lives.


----------



## Charles_Main

wihosa said:


> You guys do realize that the "twenty times the normal amount of electricity" includes all the power for his office and office staff.
> 
> Oh never mind, why spoil a good righty urban myth.




Sure sure, it is all because of the office. I guess the SUV's and Private jets are ok with you too eh. 

Screw that BS, Gore is a flaming Hypocrite looking to make a buck off of Carbon Credit trading schemes.


----------



## wihosa

That's it, Gore's just trying to sell a book. You global warming deniers look as silly as evolution deniers, oops, you're not one of those are you?


----------



## Charles_Main

wihosa said:


> That's it, Gore's just trying to sell a book. You global warming deniers look as silly as evolution deniers, oops, you're not one of those are you?



Oh it is more than a book. He also made millions of his movie. He is making money off his Carbon Credit Company, and he wants to make Millions of a global Mandated Carbon Credit Trading Scheme. 

He may care about the environment somewhere down deep, but his real motivators are Money, and attention. 

OH and stop being an asshole. Just because I Think Gore is a hypocrite does not mean I am a global warming Denier. Quit using the standard Left wing attack policy of labeling anyone who questions anything about the subject a denier. 

I am on record repeatedly on this board admitting that Global warming is happening, and I am sick and tired of Lame ass dick weeds calling me a denier everytime I have the nerve to question anything about it.

Finally only religious MORONS deny evolution and I am definitely not one of those either.


----------



## thrimironaxe

People in my neighborhood expand/upgrade/change their property all the time ... and lots of "in the way" trees have to come down.  I am the guy that knocks on doors and hauls their wood away for free ... for my wood stove.

I burn hot and clean, with zero smoke (my neighbors don't even know I heat with wood).  I save 800 gallons of fuel oil every year.

Last year wood started getting scarce and I ran out in early March ... and this year looks even worse.  The sad thing is knowing most of this wood is going to be burned inefficiently in normal fireplaces, making lots of toxic smoke and in most cases causing an *increase* in heating bills (most fireplaces have negative efficiency, since the air that goes up the flue has to be replaced with cold outside air).

Sigh.


----------



## Anguille

Charles_Main said:


> I think we all can agree, we need to use less energy. I am for drilling here, and for alternative fuels, But I think the quickest way for us to make a difference is to simply use less energy.
> 
> So far I have.
> 
> Replaced every light bulb in my house with energy efficient bulbs.
> 
> Installed a tank less hot water heater.
> 
> Talked the wife into using cloths lines to dry cloths when ever possible.
> 
> Parked my 95 dodge truck and taken to only driving my Saturn.
> 
> Only installed 1 of 3 window Air conditioners. (only one I installed was in the babies room. She sleeps much better with it, and it is only on when it is very hot, and she is trying to sleep)
> 
> Allowed my lawn to turn brown and die from lack of watering.
> 
> Cut my driving by nearly 50% compared to previous years (Normally I put about 15000 a year on the Saturn alone, so far this year only 3800 miles on it)
> 
> Been much more vigilant about making sure lights are not on needlessly, Shut the computer off when ever I am not at it.
> 
> I am also looking into installing Solar panels on my roof, not sure how much this will help in Northern Michigan but I am looking into it.
> 
> I know it is not much, but it is something.
> 
> So what have you done so far to use less?



Why would you need air conditioning in Northern Michigan?


----------



## Zoomie1980

wihosa said:


> You guys do realize that the "twenty times the normal amount of electricity" includes all the power for his office and office staff.
> 
> Oh never mind, why spoil a good righty urban myth.



Al Gore's Tennessee mansion alone consumes 20 times the amount of electricity than the average American single family detached house.  He also drives a Suburban, a TRADITIONAL gasoline powered one.  And he doesn;t even use a heat pump, just a standard gas furnace.


----------



## Denny Crane

It's sad that Gore doesn't practice what he preaches. If he did his message might get a better reception. I do give him credit for at least getting folks talking about the issue.

We heat with wood, about 4 cords a year.

We have fluorescent bulbs in 75% of the house. The other 25% I'm not giving up because there are a few places in the house I just don't like the way the flourescents light certain areas.

We dry our clothes outside on a clothesline.

We haven't run our 96 Blazer for a year now. We live close to a grocery store so I ride a bicycle for the odd item we run short on. We hitch a ride with family members to shop for items at the larger stores and pay bills. Besides, it's a way to protest against the high registration fees in our state. 

We recycle when possible and the woodstove is a great for burning paper as a fire starter.

In the warmer days of summer (2 whole weeks this year) we use the cool air in our cellar circulated from a fan on our out of service furnace to cool the house.

We keep any lights not being used turned off.

I'm not sure what my carbon footprint is but I'm treading as lightly as possible.


----------



## Zoomie1980

Denny Crane said:


> It's sad that Gore doesn't practice what he preaches. If he did his message might get a better reception. I do give him credit for at least getting folks talking about the issue.
> 
> We heat with wood, about 4 cords a year.
> 
> We have fluorescent bulbs in 75% of the house. The other 25% I'm not giving up because there are a few places in the house I just don't like the way the flourescents light certain areas.
> 
> We dry our clothes outside on a clothesline.
> 
> We haven't run our 96 Blazer for a year now. We live close to a grocery store so I ride a bicycle for the odd item we run short on. We hitch a ride with family members to shop for items at the larger stores and pay bills. Besides, it's a way to protest against the high registration fees in our state.
> 
> We recycle when possible and the woodstove is a great for burning paper as a fire starter.
> 
> In the warmer days of summer (2 whole weeks this year) we use the cool air in our cellar circulated from a fan on our out of service furnace to cool the house.
> 
> We keep any lights not being used turned off.
> 
> I'm not sure what my carbon footprint is but I'm treading as lightly as possible.



I personally don't make a big deal out of it, just use common sense.  Combine trips, turn the stat up when not at home, I use the curly bulbs as the old ones break.  Turn the lights off.  But beyond that, I just don't care.


----------



## Denny Crane

I agree, we don't all need to make a big deal out of it. We live on a fixed income so it's as much out of necessity as conciously trying to strive towards some sort of footprint. I think if we all do a little we will be further ahead than some doing a little while others do nothing.


----------



## wihosa

Charles_Main said:


> Oh it is more than a book. He also made millions of his movie. He is making money off his Carbon Credit Company, and he wants to make Millions of a global Mandated Carbon Credit Trading Scheme.
> 
> He may care about the environment somewhere down deep, but his real motivators are Money, and attention.
> 
> OH and stop being an asshole. Just because I Think Gore is a hypocrite does not mean I am a global warming Denier. Quit using the standard Left wing attack policy of labeling anyone who questions anything about the subject a denier.
> 
> I am on record repeatedly on this board admitting that Global warming is happening, and I am sick and tired of Lame ass dick weeds calling me a denier everytime I have the nerve to question anything about it.
> 
> Finally only religious MORONS deny evolution and I am definitely not one of those either.




So if you don't deny global warming why do you spout right wing propaganda about Al Gore?

What's he suppossed to do, ride around the country on a bicylce and read by moonlight? 

That's it, if Al Gore flies to a convention to help bring awareness about a literal threat to humanity, he's a hypocrit. But it's fine for the richest companies that have ever existed to flood the airwaves night and day to convince us the we just can't do anything but burn oil for energy. Sure, Al Gore's the one with the scheme to get rich!

Time to wake up...


----------



## Chris

Gore gets green kudos for home renovation

Solar and geothermal power used in 80-year-old mansion
 Al and Tipper Gore bought this home in Nashville, Tenn., in 2002 for $2.3 million. They spent an undisclosed amount to lower their use of fossil fuels for electricity and heat in the home. 
Mark Humphrey / AP  

updated 4:31 p.m. ET, Thurs., Dec. 13, 2007
NASHVILLE, Tenn. - Al Gore, who was criticized for high electric bills at his Tennessee mansion, has completed a host of improvements to make the home more energy efficient, and a building-industry group has praised the house as one of the nation's most environmentally friendly.

The former vice president has installed solar panels, a rainwater-collection system and geothermal heating. He also replaced all incandescent lights with compact fluorescent or light-emitting diode bulbs.

"Short of tearing it down and staring anew, I don't know how it could have been rated any higher," said Kim Shinn of the U.S. Green Building Council, which gave the house its second-highest rating for sustainable design.

Gore's improvements cut the home's summer electrical consumption by 11 percent compared with a year ago, according to utility records reviewed by The Associated Press. Most Nashville homes used 20 percent to 30 percent more electricity during the same period because of a record heat wave.

Shinn said Gore's renovations are impressive because his home, which is more than 80 years old, had to meet the same rigorous standards as new construction.

"One of the things that is tremendously powerful about what the Gores have done is demonstrate that you can take a home that was a dog, and absolute energy pig, and do things to correct that," Shinn said.

Gore bought the mansion in the Nashville suburb of Belle Meade in 2002 for $2.3 million. It houses his offices and those of his wife, Tipper, as well as a commercial kitchen for formal events.

Gore gets green kudos for home renovation - Environment - MSNBC.com


----------



## Skull Pilot

So gore took the money from his carbon credit scam and fixed up one of his houses.  BFD


----------



## wihosa

Skull Pilot said:


> So gore took the money from his carbon credit scam and fixed up one of his houses.  BFD



Skull is a fitting moniker for one who is obviously brain dead.


----------



## wihosa

Kirk said:


> Gore gets green kudos for home renovation
> 
> Solar and geothermal power used in 80-year-old mansion
> Al and Tipper Gore bought this home in Nashville, Tenn., in 2002 for $2.3 million. They spent an undisclosed amount to lower their use of fossil fuels for electricity and heat in the home.
> Mark Humphrey / AP
> 
> updated 4:31 p.m. ET, Thurs., Dec. 13, 2007
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. - Al Gore, who was criticized for high electric bills at his Tennessee mansion, has completed a host of improvements to make the home more energy efficient, and a building-industry group has praised the house as one of the nation's most environmentally friendly.
> 
> The former vice president has installed solar panels, a rainwater-collection system and geothermal heating. He also replaced all incandescent lights with compact fluorescent or light-emitting diode bulbs.
> 
> "Short of tearing it down and staring anew, I don't know how it could have been rated any higher," said Kim Shinn of the U.S. Green Building Council, which gave the house its second-highest rating for sustainable design.
> 
> Gore's improvements cut the home's summer electrical consumption by 11 percent compared with a year ago, according to utility records reviewed by The Associated Press. Most Nashville homes used 20 percent to 30 percent more electricity during the same period because of a record heat wave.
> 
> Shinn said Gore's renovations are impressive because his home, which is more than 80 years old, had to meet the same rigorous standards as new construction.
> 
> "One of the things that is tremendously powerful about what the Gores have done is demonstrate that you can take a home that was a dog, and absolute energy pig, and do things to correct that," Shinn said.
> 
> Gore bought the mansion in the Nashville suburb of Belle Meade in 2002 for $2.3 million. It houses his offices and those of his wife, Tipper, as well as a commercial kitchen for formal events.
> 
> Gore gets green kudos for home renovation - Environment - MSNBC.com



No facts could ever convince the brainwashed people on the right that it's the oil companies that are getting rich at their expense. See, it's that evil Al Gore, he's probably got a secret way to make glaciers melt world wide just so he can "sell a book".


----------



## Gunny

wihosa said:


> No facts could ever convince the brainwashed people on the right that it's the oil companies that are getting rich at their expense. See, it's that evil Al Gore, he's probably got a secret way to make glaciers melt world wide just so he can "sell a book".



The irony of the pot calling the kettle black is not lost here.  

Of course the oil companies are making profits.  State and Federal taxes make a MUCH bigger profit on gas.

Which does not negate the fact that hypocrites like Gore are making a killing selling fear and sensationalsim to knuckleheads like YOU on the left.


----------



## wihosa

Gunny said:


> The irony of the pot calling the kettle black is not lost here.
> 
> Of course the oil companies are making profits.  State and Federal taxes make a MUCH bigger profit on gas.
> 
> Which does not negate the fact that hypocrites like Gore are making a killing selling fear and sensationalsim to knuckleheads like YOU on the left.



You're not really going to talk about who it is that is selling fear are you?

That is the only thing the right has ...FEAR! Fear is their stock in trade. That's all it's been for the last 7 1/2 years.

Terrorist,  Anthrax, 9-11, Hussein, Uranium from Africa, nuclear weapons program, mobile weapons labs, attack within 45 minutes, mushroom clouds, 
Islamofascists, weapons of mass destruction, BOO!

A great American once said "We have nothing to fear but fear itself"


----------



## Shadow

I make sure my tires are inflated properly.


----------



## midcan5

Road a bicycle summer and winter for over 25 years. Public transportation when it was icy or snow. Energy bulbs all around. In first house rebuilt entire home installing insulation and efficient windows. Lived close to schools and public transportation for children and us. Purchased smaller efficient cars - till now, but we don't rely on them. New homes modern, small, and up to date and more efficient.


----------



## Chris

Shadow said:


> I make sure my tires are inflated properly.



So do I. McCain said it was a great idea. It saves about 3% of our fuel consumption. That is good for America.


----------



## Zoomie1980

wihosa said:


> No facts could ever convince the brainwashed people on the right that it's the oil companies that are getting rich at their expense. See, it's that evil Al Gore, he's probably got a secret way to make glaciers melt world wide just so he can "sell a book".



The oil companies control less than 15% of the world's oil.  

Try again


----------



## Chris

Zoomie1980 said:


> The oil companies control less than 15% of the world's oil.
> 
> Try again



But the oil companies bought up all the small refineries and shut them down, so they could control the flow of gasoline here. The oil companies own 91% of the refineries in this country. Don't kid yourself. They control the flow here.

Gouging by gas refineries costs consumers an extra 50¢ a gallon | UCAN


----------



## Zoomie1980

Kirk said:


> But the oil companies bought up all the small refineries and shut them down, so they could control the flow of gasoline here. The oil companies own 91% of the refineries in this country. Don't kid yourself. They control the flow here.
> 
> Gouging by gas refineries costs consumers an extra 50¢ a gallon | UCAN



So what?  Did you short the oil market last month?  I violated a personal rule and actually "invested" in a commidity market and shorted oil when it was $138.  Shorted Euros, too.

See, people like me make money no matter what markets do.  So long as they move, I make money.....Because I have a brain that actually works...


----------



## editec

> *What are you doing to conserver energy? *


 
I am sitting down.

Later, I plan to conserve even more energy by taking a nap.


----------



## Chris

Zoomie1980 said:


> So what?  Did you short the oil market last month?  I violated a personal rule and actually "invested" in a commidity market and shorted oil when it was $138.  Shorted Euros, too.
> 
> See, people like me make money no matter what markets do.  So long as they move, I make money.....Because I have a brain that actually works...



So great that you made money. I made $20,000 this month by working. 

What does that have to do with fuel conservation for America?


----------



## Sunni Man

Shadow said:


> I make sure my tires are inflated properly.



So do I!!


----------



## Moon

editec said:


> I am sitting down.
> 
> Later, I plan to conserve even more energy by taking a nap.


----------



## BaronVonBigmeat

I moved closer to work. My car isn't very efficient but that's okay because I only have to drive 4 miles.

Also, if you want to save money on your utilities: fluorescents are nice and all, but lighting costs even with the regular bulbs are only about 10% of your electric bill. So with CFL's you're cutting that down to about 3% realistically. They say fluorescents are 4x more efficient but I'm pretty sure that's not accurate. 3x is more like it, and maybe not even quite that. Katherine is right, they don't put out what the box claims is the equivalent. And they rarely last seven years, dud bulbs are quite frequent. They're still good, and an easy fix, but let's get real. (Some of the long tube fluorescents do actually live up to the hype but they are ugly and cost more).

So if lighting isn't the biggest part of your bill, what is? The list goes something like this:

1) Heating/cooling (maybe not if you live in southern california)
2) Water heater
3) Oven & clothes dryer (tie)
4) Lighting

So concentrate on #1. The electric companies run ads telling you to add insulation. That's true, to an extent. But the real reason they want you to do that is, insulation smooths out demand. They have loads of excess electricity to sell at night, and struggle to keep up during the day.

Anyway, the biggest loss of cooling during the summer is through your attic. If your attic is blazing hot, make sure it's well vented and get a radiant barrier. Most newer homes have this on the siding (the silver wrap or panels) and you may have seen roof decking that is reflective on one side. If your house is older and doesn't have this, you can get sheets of radiant barrier foil and staple to your rafters. I have two engineers at work who swear by it, after installing their attic is the same temperature as if you were sitting under a shade tree. It's not terribly expensive, but it is a pain in the butt to get in your attic and staple things upside down. You can get spray in chips and they are easier to install but they cost more.


----------



## KSigMason

I open my window blinds more to let natural light in.  Using my A/C less.  In the winter, I use more blankets to use less heat.  I car pool as much as I can when I go to work (100-miles round trip).  I buy those lightbulbs that use less energy.


----------



## Anguille

I blow hot air on this message board rather than in the real world so that the fan doesn't need to be on.


----------



## politicalguy

I live in NYC, and of course pollution and greenhouse gas emission is a serious issue. Finding alternative sources of energy is completely essential! 

However, according to Michael Livermore, there may be a new public policy where institutions such as power plants, will have to pay a fee for the amount of  carbon output the produce. New York, New Jersey, and eight other states are among those who wish to proceed in such a policy known as the Greenhouse Gas Initiative.

Basically, power plants will have to purchase credits to emit certain gases. Each year the amount of credits accessible to them will decrease in order to reduce emission. The funds from this course of action will go to alternative energy programs that will be managed by the state. 

I was stunned to hear this concept broadcast today on the John Gambling show. I listen to WOR every morning to hear the traffic updates and weather and when this popped up I was utterly confused...how would this work at all?

John Gambling agrees with my stance on the situation- how can they expect power plants to not only uphold such a contract but expect them to further decrease their emissions each year when a new energy alternative is still not accessible, no wind power or anything. Furthermore, if such institutions fail to comply with these regulations, what is the state going to do? Close the factory down? Or just demand more money?

I work in Rahway, NJ at a power plant that produces pharmaceutical drugs. As far as I am concerned, closing down the plant would be detrimental to the local economy and feeing the plant would do just the same (since we all know  that these taxes would be payed by our paychecks). 

I want progress within alternative energy sources, but I am not willing to support this policy. It sounds faulty and economically hindering.

BTW- I am very excited to learn that NYC will be going green. Bloomberg announced this over the summer and will probably further discuss this when he tunes in every Friday with Mr. Gambling on WOR 710- if you live in the Metropolitan area I urge you to check it out and listen it. It makes NYC politics accessible and creates a relationship with the Mayor that actually benefits the constituents.


----------



## HoleInTheVoid

And you better believe the cost of those credits are coming out of your pocket...especially if the alternatives are nowhere in sight thus pushing up the cost of the credit.

How come the pols won't give the power companies tax credits to invest in alternatives?

Oh yeah, that would cut into THEIR pocketbook.

Can't have that now, can we?


----------



## glockmail

Charles_Main said:


> .....
> 
> So what have you done so far to use less?


 I've been keeping the volume of the radio down when driving my Expedition.


----------



## IndyVoter&Rockr

I only drive to go to classes, work, and errands. I make sure to do my errands all at the same time as not to waste gas. I stopped taking joyrides, which are very nice in the beautiful state of west virginia. Keep all the lights off in my house except for the one in the room i'm in. Got better light bulbs and I'm about to start recycling.


----------



## WillowTree

More than Al Gore is doing.


----------



## Yurt

i bought a brand new 4runner sport edition.  the energy i save myself driving this nice vehicle pays itself back three fold as i arrive to work, meetings, etc...more refreshed than my 06 camry


----------



## Chris

WillowTree said:


> More than Al Gore is doing.



NASHVILLE, Tenn. - Al Gore, who was criticized for high electric bills at his Tennessee mansion, has completed a host of improvements to make the home more energy efficient, and a building-industry group has praised the house as one of the nation's most environmentally friendly.

The former vice president has installed solar panels, a rainwater-collection system and geothermal heating. He also replaced all incandescent lights with compact fluorescent or light-emitting diode bulbs.

"Short of tearing it down and staring anew, I don't know how it could have been rated any higher," said Kim Shinn of the U.S. Green Building Council, which gave the house its second-highest rating for sustainable design.

Gore gets green kudos for home renovation - Environment - MSNBC.com


----------



## Chris

I drive a Camry, and I vote for the party that has the balls to talk about energy conservation.


----------



## del

Chris said:


> I drive a Camry, and I vote for the party that has the balls to talk about energy conservation.



that's awesome. you probably get big points for living in a van down by the river, too.


----------



## del

Anguille said:


> Why would you need air conditioning in Northern Michigan?



because it get's "hot".


----------



## Shattered

del said:


> that's awesome. you probably get big points for living in a van down by the river, too.



Tent.

Vans require the use of energy.


----------



## del

Shattered said:


> Tent.
> 
> Vans require the use of energy.



not if it doesn't have an engine and sits up on blocks. let's ask chrissie; he's a "realtor", he'll know.

well, chrissie?


----------



## Shattered

del said:


> not if it doesn't have an engine and sits up on blocks. let's ask chrissie; he's a "realtor", he'll know.
> 
> well, chrissie?



Point.


----------



## Silence

I switched all my lightbulbs to energy efficient bulbs last year

I recycle

I take the bus to work 3 days a week 

I map out my errands so I'm not wasting gas

I keep my oil changed and my tires inflated properly

I use the cloth bags for grocery shopping

I don't buy bottled water..I drink tap water

I keep my AC set at 78 year round

I don't run the AC in my car 95% of the time


----------



## WillowTree

Chris said:


> NASHVILLE, Tenn. - Al Gore, who was criticized for high electric bills at his Tennessee mansion, has completed a host of improvements to make the home more energy efficient, and a building-industry group has praised the house as one of the nation's most environmentally friendly.
> 
> The former vice president has installed solar panels, a rainwater-collection system and geothermal heating. He also replaced all incandescent lights with compact fluorescent or light-emitting diode bulbs.
> 
> "Short of tearing it down and staring anew, I don't know how it could have been rated any higher," said Kim Shinn of the U.S. Green Building Council, which gave the house its second-highest rating for sustainable design.
> 
> Gore gets green kudos for home renovation - Environment - MSNBC.com





Let me know when he parks his jet and stops running around the globe blowing hot air.


----------



## eots

burning plastic in my fireplace


----------



## elvis

I drive slower, but that is to save money, no other reason.


----------

